# Snow Foam using manual hand pump washer



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I live in a flat so have no access to mains water or electricity in the complex car park. I am thinking of buying something similar to this I found on Amazon;










Would this be sufficient to be able to use snow foam and what mixture would you recommend? Or does anyone have any other products that would do the job better? I don't have a huge budget - this is about £20.00....

Thanks!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

In your situation I think you would be better using valet pro citrus pre wash instead of snow foam.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

pee said:


> In your situation I think you would be better using valet pro citrus pre wash instead of snow foam.


Ok...so mix it into the manual hand pump reservoir and spray away? Then rinse and wash as normal?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

There was a thread on here a while ago, someone was asking something similar. A handpump sprayer was found that dispenses snow foam quite effectively.

Trouble is, I can't find the thread....


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Iv got one of these and it doesnt foam up at all, Very good for apply pre-wash tho


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

neilos said:


> There was a thread on here a while ago, someone was asking something similar. A handpump sprayer was found that dispenses snow foam quite effectively.
> 
> Trouble is, I can't find the thread....


Thanks for looking mate! I did a quick search before posting but couldn't see anything...I'll have to do a better search later.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

luke123 said:


> Iv got one of these and it doesnt foam up at all, Very good for apply pre-wash tho


This exact model? Would you recommend? I would also use it to rinse off after pre-wash and shampoo and for cleaning the wheel arches, etc...is it up to the task?


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Specus said:


> Thanks for looking mate! I did a quick search before posting but couldn't see anything...I'll have to do a better search later.


I found this thread...is this the one you saw?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206853&highlight=Hand+pump+sprayer


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I think the thread may be a gilmour foamer, sorry if its spelt wrong i can't find it either.

Think the guy was using a foam on a Subaru from what i remember looked like if worked well.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> I think the thread may be a gilmour foamer, sorry if its spelt wrong i can't find it either.
> 
> Think the guy was using a foam on a Subaru from what i remember looked like if worked well.


Yeah think that's the link above - that was a pale gold Subaru...using a little hand held spray pump...looked quite good!


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Specus said:


> This exact model? Would you recommend? I would also use it to rinse off after pre-wash and shampoo and for cleaning the wheel arches, etc...is it up to the task?


Yes the exact one, i have 2 one has G101 in it for pre-wash and arches, the other has Demon Shine for rinse aid,

Im the same as you live in a flat, luckily the garages and carpark have a hose just no electric yet but thats changing


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

i've got a silverline pressure sprayer i just use it for citrus prewash


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Might as well get one tbh its not any more expensive than a normal pimp sprayer. Then get Valet pro Advanced Neutral Snow foam, it doesn't matter whether it foams or not as it can be used through a normal pump sprayer at 1:20 and works really well. I use it at 1:10 with great results through a normal pump sprayer. I've posted this video a few times but it does show how well it works at 1:10 with 5 min dwell time... 




Edit - lol pump sprayer not pimp sprayer


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

> Edit - lol pump sprayer not pimp sprayer


Ha ha ha....a pimp sprayer is a whole different kettle of fish...and probably belongs on a more "specialist" forum....ha ha ha...:lol:


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

luke123 said:


> Yes the exact one, i have 2 one has G101 in it for pre-wash and arches, the other has Demon Shine for rinse aid,
> 
> Im the same as you live in a flat, luckily the garages and carpark have a hose just no electric yet but thats changing


Presumably it gives a fairly good pressure so you can adequately clean the arches, and it will remove most of the dirt and grime?

I don't think my place will ever get those facilities to be honest...but I live in hope...ha ha ha.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If water is a problem you might consider something like ONR. If you were to use a sealant or similar on the wheel arches, wheels etc it would make them easier to clean in the long term


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

luke123 said:


> Iv got one of these and it doesnt foam up at all, Very good for apply pre-wash tho


Me too. I've used one of these with CG Honeydew and it didn't make any foam at all... For applying a prewash I think it'd be OK.



lowejackson said:


> If water is a problem you might consider something like ONR. If you were to use a sealant or similar on the wheel arches, wheels etc it would make them easier to clean in the long term


+1:thumb: If water is a probelm and use Optimum No Rinse or Wolf's Wash&Wipe (Mean Green), but don't forget so seal your car regularly:thumb:


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

rayner said:


> Might as well get one tbh its not any more expensive than a normal pimp sprayer. Then get Valet pro Advanced Neutral Snow foam, it doesn't matter whether it foams or not as it can be used through a normal pump sprayer at 1:20 and works really well. I use it at 1:10 with great results through a normal pump sprayer. I've posted this video a few times but it does show how well it works at 1:10 with 5 min dwell time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched the video - that is powerful stuff!! I like! What pump sprayer are you using? The one I mentioned at the top of the thread has a 40PSI rating...would that be sufficient for similar results?

Thanks!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Specus said:


> Just watched the video - that is powerful stuff!! I like! What pump sprayer are you using? The one I mentioned at the top of the thread has a 40PSI rating...would that be sufficient for similar results?
> 
> Thanks!


Pump spraye I use is just a crappy b&q one as I use them at work a lot and they tend to get dropped off a ladder or scaffold before their time.
If I was getting it just for home use I'd get a nicer one tbh.

I honestly have no idea but 40psi is a good pressure I'm surprised they can get that out of a manual sprayer. I'd of thought it would do the job well, I don't know what the pressure is off of my pw but I don't have to hold it close at all.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Just bear in mind that with an aggressive or alkaline snowfoam, to be carefull with your dilution ratio if using through a pressure sprayer, otherwise you may degrade some LSPs if your solution is too strong.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

organisys said:


> Just bear in mind that with an aggressive or alkaline snowfoam, to be carefull with your dilution ratio if using through a pressure sprayer, otherwise you may degrade some LSPs if your solution is too strong.


In case anyone doesn't know VP ANSF is PH neutral which I assume is where the neutral bit in the name comes from lol

I think I've read it lsp safe even when neat but don't quote me on that!


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

rayner said:


> In case anyone doesn't know VP ANSF is PH neutral which I assume is where the neutral bit in the name comes from lol
> 
> I think I've read it lsp safe even when neat but don't quote me on that!


Sorry...complete :newbie:...can you confirm what LSP is? I know there is a thread confirming all the acronyms but I can't find it!

Thanks...again...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Specus said:


> Sorry...complete :newbie:...can you confirm what LSP is? I know there is a thread confirming all the acronyms but I can't find it!
> 
> Thanks...again...


Sorry mate - last step product (wax or sealant. 
Takes a while to get them all lol


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

rayner said:


> Sorry mate - last step product (wax or sealant.
> Takes a while to get them all lol


Cheers...no worries!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

May have seen it but also on sale atm if you were interested

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294666


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

rayner said:


> May have seen it but also on sale atm if you were interested
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294666


No, not seen it...was looking at getting some from Amazon but think I might get it from there now...just wish it was pay day! Ha ha....

Thanks rayner good of you to let me know

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Snow foam foams up when it is pushed through the gauze filter mesh inside the gun a pressure bottle wont technically foam because it doesnt have that gauze mesh


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

:newbie:


Specus said:


> Sorry...complete :newbie:...can you confirm what LSP is? I know there is a thread confirming all the acronyms but I can't find it!
> 
> Thanks...again...


Here you go, happy to help! : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171436&highlight=abbreviations :thumb:


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Hand Pump Sprayer ordered (with birthday Amazon vouchers) - hope to order the Pre Wash in the next week or two and I am good to go - thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

rayner said:


> May have seen it but also on sale atm if you were interested
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294666


Ordered 1 litre to give a go with birthday money...will let you know how I get on!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Epoca tec-100 works very well. 
Have one myself very handy.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> Epoca tec-100 works very well.
> Have one myself very handy.


Can you let me have a link where you got it from? Google search only shows Polish retailers...Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ebay, lacradelauto (or whatever they are called) sell them.  
Currently in a hotel the wireless is crap and not loading my ebay list but there are about on Ebay Italy. Just add to your watch list and buy it through ebay.co.uk.
Took about 4 days from order to doorstep for me.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure how relevant this is but found this thread which talks about using a shampoo as snow foam but not as a touch less wash but as a bucketless wash

http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=627


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Not sure how relevant this is but found this thread which talks about using a shampoo as snow foam but not as a touch less wash but as a bucketless wash
> 
> http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=627


Thanks but the link is broken?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Epoca tec-100 works very well.
> Have one myself very handy.


I purchased one of these, DONT DO IT, they are hopeless. comes out like party foam, unless you you remove the discs behind nozzle, a lot of Money for little gain.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

alzieboy said:


> I purchased one of these, DONT DO IT, they are hopeless. comes out like party foam, unless you you remove the discs behind nozzle, a lot of Money for little gain.


With respect mate you are doing it wrong.
If you have too much snow foam and not enough water it comes out like party string.
Also if it's on the stronger side of the solution and you need to pump it up again then it can come out quite stringy

However if you spend 3 or 4 fill-ups playing with the ratio you can get it to work very well.
I find filling it up to just below the little line on the bottom of the bottle with my BH Autofoam and then topping up to about 1cm over the "max" line on the bottle with some hot water works very well.


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

With respect mate you are doing it wrong.
If you have too much snow foam and not enough water it comes out like party string.
Also if it's on the stronger side of the solution and you need to pump it up again then it can come out quite stringy

However if you spend 3 or 4 fill-ups playing with the ratio you can get it to work very well.
I find filling it up to just below the little line on the bottom of the bottle with my BH Autofoam and then topping up to about 1cm over the "max" line on the bottle with some hot water works very well. 
With respect mate you are doing it wrong.
If you have too much snow foam and not enough water it comes out like party string.
Also if it's on the stronger side of the solution and you need to pump it up again then it can come out quite stringy

However if you spend 3 or 4 fill-ups playing with the ratio you can get it to work very well.
I find filling it up to just below the little line on the bottom of the bottle with my BH Autofoam and then topping up to about 1cm over the "max" line on the bottle with some hot water works very well. 


Hi 

Have tried many dilution rates with very little success, as I said the only result i got was to remove the felt pads on the spray tube , maybe i was expecting to much on a Black Car.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Specus said:


> Thanks but the link is broken?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, try this http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=627&hl=


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Sorry, try this http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=627&hl=


Sorry still saying link broken...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Baffling, links work for me. Try this http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showforum=51 which is the shampoo section and then click on the Foam Gun & Car Wash thread


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Baffling, links work for me. Try this http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showforum=51 which is the shampoo section and then click on the Foam Gun & Car Wash thread


Link still doesn't work - I think it's because I am not a member of the forum - suspect as you are your login settings are stored on in your browser, so logs you in?

Thanks for sending anyway!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

alzieboy said:


> With respect mate you are doing it wrong.
> Hi
> 
> Have tried many dilution rates with very little success, as I said the only result i got was to remove the felt pads on the spray tube , maybe i was expecting to much on a Black Car.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Specus said:


> Link still doesn't work - I think it's because I am not a member of the forum - suspect as you are your login settings are stored on in your browser, so logs you in?
> 
> Thanks for sending anyway!


They must have recently changed the settings and as you suspect now require a registration to view the forums.

Essentially what they were doing is spraying the car with Optimum Power Clean (APC), not rinsing but useing the Optimum Car Shampoo (not ONR) through a snow foam nozzle and then washing in the normal way with just the foam sitting on the car. Followed by rising.


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> They must have recently changed the settings and as you suspect now require a registration to view the forums.


yup recent change is policy as posted by Chris. now it requires becoming a member to even view the content and three approved posts before allowing posts to show up.

apparently they were getting spammed a lot hence tightened things up a bit.

to be honest i cant understand why viewing is restricted for non-registered members but to be fair, membership seems to be open to all, no hassles


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Now I remember the announcement about the changes, I really must pay more attention to the forums I visit.

Sorry everyone for taking this off topic


----------

